# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  AM PLL

## discoradio

ΨΑΧΝΩ ΑΜ PLL 100 WATT ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ!

----------


## radioamateur

http://www.pll.gr/150.htm

----------


## discoradio

kati pio mikris isxuos den uparxei ?giati auto fadazomai tha einai kai akrivoutsiko,asxoloume xronia me ta fm kai lew na bw kai sta am

----------


## discoradio

ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ ΟΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΑΜ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?ΔΗΛ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΑ 600ΚΗΖ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ???ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ? καταλαβα οκ και  με μικρα.ευχαριστω!

----------


## discoradio

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑ PLL ΣΤΑ ΑΜ 50W ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!
θα γραφω και με μικρα οκ καταλαβα!



*Διάβασε προσεκτικά τους κανόνες χρήσης του φόρουμ !*

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Μήπως είναι το πρώτο ή το μοναδικό μήνυμα που παραβαίνει τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ σχετικά με την πειρατεία του ραδιοφάσματος; Υπάρχουν τόσα και τόσα άλλα και μάλιστα ακόμα πιο απροκάλυπτα! Και αν κάποιος τολμήσει να διαμαρτυρηθεί ή να διατυπώσει αντίθετη γνώμη, κινδυνεύει να θεωρηθεί τουλάχιστον εκτός κλίματος.

----------


## HFProject

...We modulate the           air as freely as we breathe it.... :Wink:

----------


## discoradio

καποιος που να κατασκευαζει pll στα μεσαια?

----------


## discoradio

> καποιος που να κατασκευαζει pll στα μεσαια?



 

ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια....γιατι οσοι βγενετε στα μεσαια παιζετε παντα καζατζιδη????

----------


## discoradio

τελικα πηρα εινα pll απο το pll.gr

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ   :Wink:  και καλες δοκιμες.
αααα ξεχασα, και καλο κουραγιο στο απλωμα συρματων - κεραιων .

Παμε τωρα στα "δυσκολα", απ οτι ειδα, αυτα τα exciters ειναι DDS ! ! ! !
Βεβαια, ακουσα, οτι η τεχνολογια dds σε διαμορφωση πλατους ειναι πιο ευκολη σε σχεση με την διαμορφωση συχνοτητας (fm).

Λοιπον, περιμενω με χαρα να μου πεις συμπερασματα και θελω και φωτογραφιες.

Αρχικα, για να δοκιμασεις αυτο που αγορασες, βαλε dummy load ...

YG
ποσο πηγε το μαλι ?

----------


## discoradio

> ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ  και καλες δοκιμες.
> αααα ξεχασα, και καλο κουραγιο στο απλωμα συρματων - κεραιων .
> 
> Παμε τωρα στα "δυσκολα", απ οτι ειδα, αυτα τα exciters ειναι DDS ! ! ! !
> Βεβαια, ακουσα, οτι η τεχνολογια dds σε διαμορφωση πλατους ειναι πιο ευκολη σε σχεση με την διαμορφωση συχνοτητας (fm).
> 
> Λοιπον, περιμενω με χαρα να μου πεις συμπερασματα και θελω και φωτογραφιες.
> 
> Αρχικα, για να δοκιμασεις αυτο που αγορασες, βαλε dummy load ...
> ...



 
400ευρω.απο ηχο ειναι πολυ καλο παντως!!!

----------


## Lysandros

Γεια χαρα 

Ειμαι σχετικά νεος στο forum αλλά αρκετα παλιός στα ηλεκτρονικά . Επειδη με ενδιαφέρει λιγο το θέμα για ποιο μηχάνημα συζητάτε?. Εχουν φτιάξει στην Ελλάδα DDS που πουλιέται στο εμπόριο ?.Γνώμη μου ειναι οτι θα το χρησιμοποποιούν μαλλον για συχνότητα αναφοράς παρά για διαμορφωτή .Εκει ειναι πολύ καλά .Εγω πριν 2 χρόνια ειχα κάνει καποιο διαμορφωτή FM για DDS για καποια συνεργασία που δεν ευδοκίμησε και ηταν κάπως μπελαλίδικο .Αλλά βεβαια δεν ειχε κανένα απο τα εγγενή προβλήματα των κλασσικών PLL.Τα DDS θελουν πολύ προσοχή γιατί εχουν πολλές αδυναμίες και καλά μαθηματικά . Bεβαια ειναι εντυπωσιακό να εκπέμπεις απο 500 ΚΗΖ μεχρι 150 ΜΗΖ με βήμα 0.3 ΗΖ αλλά ...
Αν πάντως ξερετε περισότερες λεπτομέρειες κατατοπίστε με .

----------


## antonis_p

> τελικα πηρα εινα pll απο το pll.gr



http://www.pll.gr/d.htm

και με ραδιοερασιτεχνικο διακριτικό κλήσης!!!
Ακόμα ψάχνω κάτι ραδιοερασιτεχνικό εκει μέσα......  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γεια χαρα 
> 
> Ειμαι σχετικά νεος στο forum αλλά αρκετα παλιός στα ηλεκτρονικά . Επειδη με ενδιαφέρει λιγο το θέμα για ποιο μηχάνημα συζητάτε?. Εχουν φτιάξει στην Ελλάδα DDS που πουλιέται στο εμπόριο ?.Γνώμη μου ειναι οτι θα το χρησιμοποποιούν μαλλον για συχνότητα αναφοράς παρά για διαμορφωτή .Εκει ειναι πολύ καλά .Εγω πριν 2 χρόνια ειχα κάνει καποιο διαμορφωτή FM για DDS για καποια συνεργασία που δεν ευδοκίμησε και ηταν κάπως μπελαλίδικο .Αλλά βεβαια δεν ειχε κανένα απο τα εγγενή προβλήματα των κλασσικών PLL.Τα DDS θελουν πολύ προσοχή γιατί εχουν πολλές αδυναμίες και καλά μαθηματικά . Bεβαια ειναι εντυπωσιακό να εκπέμπεις απο 500 ΚΗΖ μεχρι 150 ΜΗΖ με βήμα 0.3 ΗΖ αλλά ...
> Αν πάντως ξερετε περισότερες λεπτομέρειες κατατοπίστε με .



Εγω γνωριζω, ειδα και ακουσα exciter Ελληνικο με DDS συνθεση (μιλαω για fm) και με ψηφιακη εισοδο ηχου στερεο.

Μετα απο αυτο, ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ εδινα το rvr ptx lcd, για να μπει μεσα ενας τετοιος ταλαντωτης - συνθετης

Και μετα θα το σφραγισω (το ptx) και θα το στειλω στην RVR για ελεγχο  :Rolleyes:  και θα τους κανω καινουριους. 

Για να μην σου πω οτι θα τους το πουλαγα  :Wink: 

υγ
ΜΥΑΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ, ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΚΕΤΙΝΚ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ, ή οπως λεει ο λαος "Μαζι με τα ξερα ..."

----------


## Lysandros

Υπάρχει καποιο λινκ να το τσεκάρω ?.Εγω τότε ειχα βάλει arm cpu ,analog devices dds 14 bit dac . Γνωριζουμε Μήπως απο ποιον και τι ?.Το στέρεο το εκαναν με μαθηματικά η ειχαν απλα φροντισει η απόκριση συχνότητας να περνάει το multiplex σήμα . Υπάρχουν specs ?.
Αυτα τα ειχα δει  να δουλεύονται με dsp. Τo κόστος ηταν απαγορευτικό τότε .Αλήθεια υπάρχει καποια ενδειξη κόστους για το μηχάνημα που αναφέρεις ?

----------


## sigmacom

> Υπάρχει καποιο λινκ να το τσεκάρω ?.Εγω τότε ειχα βάλει arm cpu ,analog devices dds 14 bit dac . Γνωριζουμε Μήπως απο ποιον και τι ?.Το στέρεο το εκαναν με μαθηματικά η ειχαν απλα φροντισει η απόκριση συχνότητας να περνάει το multiplex σήμα . Υπάρχουν specs ?.
> Αυτα τα ειχα δει  να δουλεύονται με dsp. Τo κόστος ηταν απαγορευτικό τότε .Αλήθεια υπάρχει καποια ενδειξη κόστους για το μηχάνημα που αναφέρεις ?



Ο υποφαινόμενος. 
Link δεν υπάρχει ακόμα - το ΠΜ μου στην διάθεσή σου, το stereo είναι με μαθηματικά αλλά υπάρχει και έκδοση που παίρνει digital ή analog MPX. 
Η προσέγγιση που περιγράφεις ακούγεται πολύ ωραία, γιατί δεν το περπάτησες?

----------


## Lysandros

Γεια χαρα sigma

Λοιπον to forum μου κίνησε την περιέργεια.
Σχετικά με το γιατί δεν περπάτησε ο λόγος ηταν οτι εκείνη την εποχή εκανα ενα καλό συμβόλαιο με μια βιομηχανία για ενα αυτοματισμό .Μου ηταν πολύ ποιο ευκολο να ολοκληρώσω το συγκεκριμένο αυτοματισμό και δεν προλάβαινα.Τα ψηφιακά ολοκληρώνονται πολυ ποιο ευκολα απο τα rf που θέλουν αρκετή βαβούρα για την παραγωγή τους. Απο την αλλη πλευρα θεώρησα οτι τα νουμερα των πωλήσεων δεν θα ηταν επαρκή να καλύψουν την ερευνα και δοκιμές για να φέρεις κατι επαγγελματικό στην αγορά. Βεβαια εκανα πρωτότυπα εργαστηριακά  που πήγαν αρκετα καλά .Ειναι πολύ ωραίο να χτυπάς κατι με ολη σου την δυναμη και να μην ακουγεται το παραμικρό στον αέρα .  Μα ειλικρινά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για τετοιες κατασκευές στην Ελλάδα ???. 
Τελος πάντων  Στέλιο  εσυ τι χρησιμοποίησες για την κατασκευή ?. 
Εχεις πρόσβαση σε vector η   network η  spectrum analyzer???.
Οταν ειδα για πρώτη φορα τα spurious από το Sampling του  DDS τρόμαξα .
Eιδα και επαθα να τα μαζέψω . Fractional pll εχεις δοκιμάσει ?
Sorry που τα ρωτάω αλλα μου φαινεται περιεργο και θέλω να δω το επίπεδο των πραγμάτων εδώ .Αλλωστε ο Γιώργος 231 ανέφερε για καποιο ετοιμο μηχάνημα.Αρα 
θα εννοει καποιο μηχάνημα εταιρίας .
Πάντως μου αρέσει ολη αυτή η δραστηριότητα των ατόμων τα οποία απο οτι καταλαβαίνω εχουν αρκετη καλη γνώση και εμπειρία με αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο  .

----------


## sigmacom

Γειά σου Μιχάλη,

Κατ' αρχάς, κακώς που δεν το προχώρησες κατά τη γνώμη μου... Μην εξετάζεις την Ελληνική αγορά, από τους 100 που ασχολούνται με τα FM, ζήτημα οι δέκα-είκοσι να ξέρουν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ τι δίνει στην πράξη ένα DDS. Υπάρχει πάντα και το "έξω".  :Smile: 

Το benefit του DDS προφανώς και δεν είναι η απουσία του "κλαννννγκ!" όπως τα VCO όταν τα κοπανάς ( :p ), αλλά η απολύτως γραμμική διαμόρφωση που δίνουν + τον χαμηλό θόρυβο. Ειδικά την διαμόρφωση αυτή, δεν την παίρνεις με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ άλλο μηχάνημα που εμπλέκεται varicap και PLL, για ευνόητους λόγους. Προσωπικά μου γυρνάνε τα μάτια όταν βλέπω ότι ΑΚΟΜΑ χρησιμοποιούμε PLL+VCO και πετάμε πάνω του την διαμόρφωση FM.   

Ναί, έχω αναλυτές φάσματος, κλπ RF εξοπλισμό για τέτοια δουλειά. Δεν είναι πλέον αυτή η καθημερινή μου δουλειά, παλιά ήταν, αλλά τα κράτησα και ασχολούμαι ως χόμπυ. Αυτό που ανέφερε ο Γιώργος είναι αυτό που είδε σε εμένα, το πρωτότυπο. Έχω αποφασίσει να αλλάξω το modular design και να το κάνω monoblock - σε μια πλακέτα όλα. Όταν με το καλό ολοκληρωθεί και περάσει και τις πιστοποιήσεις, θα σας ενημερώσω. 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που είχες θέμα με spurious με έτοιμο chip. Αν το είχες κάνει με FPGA και DAC να σου πω ΟΚ, κι εγώ παιδεύτηκα. Θυμάμαι ότι αυτά έδιναν κάτι 80dB SFDR, ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Lysandros

Στελιο 

Το προβλημα με τα spurious εινα τεραστιο και γι αυτο και δεν εχουν καταργήσει ta pll.
Αλλωστε  ta υβριδικα  designs ειναι ο τρόπος που το μεθοδεύουν οι ποιο μοντέρνες κατασκευές . Το fractionality την στιγμή που πλησιάζεις κοντά και στό 1/4 της αναφοράς  δημιουργεί  μεγάλο προβλημα.Εγω ειχα βάλει 450 MHZ input clock για να αρχίσει να μου αρέσει .Τωρα για  fpga  και dac θα το θεωρούσα απελπιστικά δυσκολο οχι για το αυτί αλλα για τα specs και το κατασκευαστικό. 80 dΒ sfdr πιάνεις κατω απο 1/6 της  reference .Ποιο πάνω σε μια μικρή αλλαγή συχνότητας υπάρχει θέμα.
ΝΑ ρωτήσω τι adjacent channel rejection περιμένεις να πιάσεις ?.ΑΝ κατάλαβα καλά πήγες με την κλασσική τοπολογία FPGA +DAC.
Πάντως εχεις δικιο για τα PLL .Αυτά τα μηχανήματα που ειδα αυτές τις μέρες ειναι designs 20ετίας.
Προσφατα εκανα μια πλακέτα control με 3.5" tft lcd  graphics και touch panel μεγεθος σαν ιphone , σκεφτηκα αφου εκανα ηδη το  DDS να κανω ενα πακετάκι λιγο ποιο μεγάλο απο ενα κινητο για την ολη κατασκευή. Θα δούμε βεβαια γιατι ενω μου αρέσει η ιδεα και τα κομματια εχουν δεσει θέλει δουλίτσα και δεν υπάρχει τοσος χρόνος .Τωρα για το εξω δεν εχω ασχοληθεί με την αγορα broadcast αλλα μου φαινεται λιγο μακρύ.
Τωρα βεβαια αν  κρινω απο κατι RVR και κατι αλλα μου φαινεται οτι ειναι σαν να διαλέγεις αμαξι δεκαετίας του 80 .Πιστεύω ομως οτι αυτό οφείλεται σε ελλειψη εμπορικού ενδιαφέροντος οπότε και οι εταιρίες που παράγουν τετοια μηχανήματα  δεν ανανέωσαν τα μοντέλα τους .
 Αυτα ελπίζω να μην κούρασα .Αν κατάλαβα καλά εχεις και αντιστοιχο site ???

----------


## sigmacom

Όντως μια λύση είναι το υψηλό clock, ειδάλλως θέλει προσοχή και μαθηματικά, μιας και ότι φτιάχνεται ψηφιακά, διορθώνεται επίσης ψηφιακά! 
Συνολικά τα χαρακτηριστικά του (spurious, ACP, κλπ), τα πήγα εκεί που ζητάνε οι απαιτήσεις του ETSI και όσο καλύτερα <όπου> μπορούσα.
Το site κακώς υπάρχει alive μετά από τόσα χρόνια, και μια που μου το θύμισες το κατέβασα. 

Θα χαρώ ιδιαιτέρως να μάθω περισσότερα γενικότερα για την δράση σου στον χώρο. Σου έχω στείλει ΠΜ και πραγματικά χάρηκα για την γνωριμία αυτή!  :Smile:

----------


## discoradio

εχετε ξεφιγει απο το θεμα παιδια!!!

----------


## andreasgr

> εχετε ξεφιγει απο το θεμα παιδια!!!



  ΣΩΣΤΑ.....ΞΕΦΥΓΑΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ.....

ΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΥΣ ΘΝΗΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΧΤΗΜΑ,ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ....
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

